# Good Day care centers in Discovery Gardens



## okt (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all.Im a working mom lives in Discovery Gardens Dubai.Im looking for a good and reliable daycare facility for my 9 months old baby.Please give me recommendations about good daycare centers available in this area.Please give me reviews as well.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

I would look for a day care closer to where I work as against one closer to where I live

You wouldn't need to worry about being unable to reach the day care before it closes after work if traffic's bad


----------

